# Sweats and pajamas



## Pecos (Mar 26, 2020)

I think that I am using this situation as an excuse to spend the bulk of my day in my pajamas or my sweats. I am not going anywhere, and no one is coming to visit so if you show up on my doorstep before 10:30, I am likely to still be in my comfy pajamas. I change into sweats to do my chores and my exercises, then back into pajamas by 7 PM.
My wife does the greater bulk of our shopping, but even when I do go pick something up, well sweats are just fine with me.
Among other things, this virus is a Royal Nuisance, but by golly, I am going to be comfortable.

Lets hear it for being comfortable!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm still getting dressed every day but I love a rainy "PJ" day occasionally.   I'm all about the comfort.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 27, 2020)

Staying home has definitely thrown off my schedule.

I normally try to get out every morning for a couple of hours and that means a shower change of clothes, etc...

With social isolation, I find myself drinking more coffee and showering at 3:00 pm, I'm starting to get used to it.

I've actually been wondering if this crisis is the beginning of a new phase of retirement/old age for me.  I'm beginning to adapt to staying home and only going out once a week, not spending as much money, using the car, etc...  Living in this deeper cozier rut may actually become my new normal.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 27, 2020)

I wear nice sweats most days anyways with a pretty T or pretty sweatshirt.  I like being comfortable!

Been wearing my pjs more now though, nowhere to go, so why not?  Also wearing my newer long robe that is so cozy.  It's very pretty, too.


----------



## Lee (Mar 27, 2020)

More of a jeans gal myself topped with tees for summer, long sleeve knit tops for winter.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2020)

I haven't dropped my standards. Even though no-one will see me today, I still co-ordinated my clothing.....pink jumper and aubergine trousers, with pink socks.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 27, 2020)

Still getting showered and dressed as per usual, but like @Aunt Bea I'm drinking a lot more coffee (decaf from 2nd cup on) and spending almost no money.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 27, 2020)

Spending so much less money, in fact, that my two favored credit card companies now owe me money because I cancelled a trip that I paid in full several months ago.  

When the last credit goes through in a few days, I'm going to have them refund the overages into my checking account.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 27, 2020)

Wonder if the clothing companies will make a comeback?  I also shower morning and before bed at night ,(so I'll smell good in case my dream lover comes along), I still wear levis and zip hoodies or henleys cause they're so comfy! No pjs. Stayin' in though!  Don't see anyone!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I think that I am using this situation as an excuse to spend the bulk of my day in my pajamas or my sweats. I am not going anywhere, and no one is coming to visit so if you show up on my doorstep before 10:30, I am likely to still be in my comfy pajamas. I change into sweats to do my chores and my exercises, then back into pajamas by 7 PM.
> My wife does the greater bulk of our shopping, but even when I do go pick something up, well sweats are just fine with me.
> Among other things, this virus is a Royal Nuisance, but by golly, I am going to be comfortable.
> 
> Lets hear it for being comfortable!!


I don't wear pajamas, but if I'm home I definitely want to be comfortable and will be in sweats and a tee shirt.  I don't wear sweats when I go out, jeans or cargo pants will do.


----------



## win231 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Wonder if the clothing companies will make a comeback?  I also shower morning and before bed at night ,(so I'll smell good in case my dream lover comes along), I still wear levis and zip hoodies or henleys cause they're so comfy! No pjs. Stayin' in though!  Don't see anyone!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 27, 2020)

win231 said:


>


OH YEAH!  That was my favorite song when it came out!  Thanks!


----------



## win231 (Mar 28, 2020)

Gaer said:


> OH YEAH!  That was my favorite song when it came out!  Thanks!


Mine, too.  He was also an incredible actor.  I have one of his movies - "Pressure Point." Shame he died so young - 37.  Also had a strange & tragic childhood:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobby_Darin


----------



## Wren (Mar 28, 2020)

I always wear sweats, leggings and baggy tops at home at this time of year anyway so no change there, still showering each morning, blow drying my hair and wearing a little make up as my daughter and I have coffee together each morning on FaceTime and she would think the end of the world was coming if I didn’t bother !  

I’m spending more on food etc. as the prices have (predictably) risen dramatically


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)

Wren said:


> I always wear sweats, leggings and baggy tops at home at this time of year anyway so no change there, still showering each morning, blow drying my hair




Me too  ! I never wear PJ's in the house...( or even  to bed   for that matter)... but I do wear clean  joggers or leggings every day  , and  some kind of top  when I'm home depending on how warm it is. Yesterday I was in the garden in crops and a sleeveless blouse .  Today it's not so warm, and overcast so I've got joggers and an oversized blue  herringbone sweater on...

I'm barely going out at the moment like everyone..  , but I get dressed properly  when I do, and then as soon as I get home I change back into my joggers etc...  No visitors allowed currently so I don't have to be concerned that I have to be  dressed and made -up for them .

I haven't noticed the rise in food prices because I really haven't shopped for much lately, but I'll have a look next time I do... and yes the great thing about all this is that my bank balance is very healthy because I'm not spending .


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 28, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I think that I am using this situation as an excuse to spend the bulk of my day in my pajamas or my sweats. I am not going anywhere, and no one is coming to visit so if you show up on my doorstep before 10:30, I am likely to still be in my comfy pajamas. I change into sweats to do my chores and my exercises, then back into pajamas by 7 PM.
> My wife does the greater bulk of our shopping, but even when I do go pick something up, well sweats are just fine with me.
> Among other things, this virus is a Royal Nuisance, but by golly, I am going to be comfortable.
> 
> Lets hear it for being comfortable!!


Oh yes!  I'm in a comfy bathrobe (of which I already had a good supply) unless I'm outside working on the yard - then it is "mud wear" -then shower - then bathrobe...  By now, I think the neighborhood has learned that I have no fashion sense  /-;   I don't care - we all need to comfort ourselves in trying times.  But, I'm now Skyping for the first time ever - have to remember to close the robe!


----------

